# little green spiders



## noodlemasterr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

they are spinning webs and tieing my leaves together. is this harmful? is there anything harmful about these little spiders? [you CAN see them well with the naked eye.] if so, what should i do?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like spider mites.  Thats NO good at all and they are not easy to get rid of but you can.  Alright there are a few roads that you can take depending on your situation and I know a few things about these things.  You must give them an enviroment that is not suitable for reproduction to take place.  That means up the humidity as much as you can and spray them with cold h2o while keeping the temp under 70 degrees 62 would be perfect.  If that doesn't start to slow them then go to a grow store and get a miticide that you can foliar feed them with.  You also want to manually squash as many as you can with your fingers, especially if you can see them just be careful to not spread the infestation to uninfested plant if any.  Depending on the plants switching to 12/12 will usualy make them dormant and help kill along with all the other stuff.  This must be made priority and it sounds like you have a serious problem, I would get started asap.  Gook luck tell me how it works.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah,

sorry about to hear about your "guests".
Don't let them reproduce... the longer you wait the harder it becomes to get rid of them.

Good Luck
Pictures should also help.

cuzigothigh


----------



## Growdude (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have any pics? dont sound like spider mites to me.
Are you getting any yellow spotting?

By the time you can see the webs, witch are very tiny and hard to see.
You are infested and should see spotting on the leaves.

Spider mites are very tiny and are on the underside of your leaves where they **** out juices.

Here is a pic of a spider mite up close.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey growdude do you know Zero Tolerance Herbal pesticide is any good for MJ


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> Hey growdude do you know Zero Tolerance Herbal pesticide is any good for MJ


 
Cant be "good" for it but if you follow the label im sure its ok.


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2007)

All about mites..


----------

